# Mozart + J.C. Bach - Three piano concertos



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Here below you find three piano concertos of Mozart based on melodies written by Johann Christian Bach (18th child of J.S. Bach).

How do you rate this collection of pieces?

*KV 107 No. 1*







*KV 107 No. 2*







*KV 107 No. 3*


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Enjoyable - voted good.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Bulldog said:


> Enjoyable - voted good.


Excellent for me. I think that these three pieces are underrated.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Very good, as I said before, the first 4 are heavenly music.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Very good, as I said before, the first 4 are heavenly music.


This discussion is not about the piano concertos 1-4 (KV 37 and 39-41), but about the three piano concertos contained in KV 107. While the other four were arranged by Mozart in prepubertal age, these other three piano concertos are works of the teen period and they are not counted with all the other piano concertos.

You may want to open the videos above, if you don't know these works (there also beatiful images of natural landscapes, which harmoniously accompany the music).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> This discussion is not about the piano concertos 1-4 (KV 37 and 39-41), but about the three piano concertos contained in KV 107. While the other four were arranged by Mozart in prepubertal age, these other three piano concertos are works of the teen period and they are not counted with all the other piano concertos.
> 
> You may want to open the videos above, if you don't know these works (there also beatiful images of natural landscapes, which harmoniously accompany the music).


My mistake, will do and come back.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

The work does not compare to his later original concertos, but I would not rate any work of Mozart less than good.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Scherzi Cat said:


> The work does not compare to his later original concertos, but I would not rate any work of Mozart less than good.


Although, to be honest, it's probably more correct to say that these three are works of J.C. Bach and that Mozart simply provided alternative versions.


----------

